# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  my first hand drawn region map

## BluePhoenix175

The title is just a bit misleading i have hand drawn maps before but i consider them just sketches.
after getting a feel for it and finding my self surprised and how much i enjoyed it, i spent some money on better supplies and started drawing this time with a clear plan i wasn't just sketching this time and after 40hrs of work here is part 1 of ??, of what will be Nuvis (my dnd world)

----------


## wminish

Looking good, I really like the style of your labels especially.

----------


## BluePhoenix175

> Looking good, I really like the style of your labels especially.


Thanks, i struggle with my handwriting (Dysgraphia). i think i spent more time on the labels then the rest of the map.

just in case there is someone else out there with similar problems i have found that thinking of it not as "writing" but as "drawing letters" seems to help. also the calligraphy pen helps some.

----------

